# Do I need a grounding probe?



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

So I just picked up a Seneye Reef monitor from another member, and I have it plugged into my laptop. I have noticed that everytime my ATO pump turns on, windows makes a sound and it says my USB device (Seneye monitor) has been disconnected. Now that I think about it, the same thing was happening when I had my Radion hooked up to my PC before I got a Reeflink. The ATO is a simple Aquahub DIY kit: 2 float switches connected to a relay, 12V power supply and a spliced power extension cord. Could the float switches be leaking electricity into the tank every time the pump gets turned on? and if so, would getting a grounding probe solve this problem? I want to figure out if this is the actual cause before I spend $200+ to get a high tech ATO solution.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*electrical leak*

Wel to verify that . U have stray current in your tank u can use 
a mutimeter to chk.. chk out some u tube videos many good ones on how
to chk...


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

tom g said:


> Wel to verify that . U have stray current in your tank u can use
> a mutimeter to chk.. chk out some u tube videos many good ones on how
> to chk...


thanks for the tip. I'll see if I can borrow a multimeter from a friend.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

4pokguy said:


> So I just picked up a Seneye Reef monitor from another member, and I have it plugged into my laptop. I have noticed that everytime my ATO pump turns on, windows makes a sound and it says my USB device (Seneye monitor) has been disconnected.


I originally had it plugged into my desktop with a USB extension, and then I transferred the software to an old laptop beside the computer to collect the data. Neither computer had issues with the monitor disconnecting at any point. Not that it matters, but my tank also has an ATO.

The one thing that was an issue however, is that if you are using a USB extension >5 feet, data doesn't get submitted consistently to the monitor, and your readings will come in strange increments. Seneye told me not to use the extension, and I had no data transmission issues after that. Similarly, they suggest not using a USB hub.


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

goobafish said:


> I originally had it plugged into my desktop with a USB extension, and then I transferred the software to an old laptop beside the computer to collect the data. Neither computer had issues with the monitor disconnecting at any point. Not that it matters, but my tank also has an ATO.
> 
> The one thing that was an issue however, is that if you are using a USB extension >5 feet, data doesn't get submitted consistently to the monitor, and your readings will come in strange increments. Seneye told me not to use the extension, and I had no data transmission issues after that. Similarly, they suggest not using a USB hub.


Hey David, nothing is wrong with the Seneye, I have it plugged into my laptop and everything works pretty well. Sometimes the uploaded info doesn't get updated on the seneye.me website until a quite a while after it's done uploading, but I blame that on their servers.

There doesn't seem to be an electricity leak in my tank, so I think it's the power source. I have most of my devices plugged into a power stabilizer. 
I think the thing is a piece of junk and is just a glorified power bar.
I'll try plugging the ATO into a different power source when I get home.


----------



## neebs (Dec 2, 2011)

How do you like the seneye?


----------

